# Baby bunny Pics!! Help with colors!?



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

Color?

 Pile o' baby buns

 Dad

 Mom

Here are my LionLop week old buns! First litter for me and my Holland Lop doe. She did amazing and I certainly didn't expect her to be such a wonderful mother, have 5 normal live kits and all born in the nesting box!!! Yay!! I bred her to our adorable tiny lionhead buck. She is black. He is a pointed white I believe? I'm posting pics of both of them. 1 baby is black (easy to know lol) I believe 2 will be white maybe REW ?? ( I'm so new to all the coloring so please correct me so I can learn!) and the other 2 are a silver color and look like they will be pointed? These are the ones I'm most curious about... What color do you think they will be?? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 27, 2016)

Congrats on a good first litter!

In that picture, it looks like your buck has dark eyes - I believe he is a Sable Point (Pointed Whites have pink eyes). Silvery and shaded babies from such a cross will be Smoke Pearl or Pearl Points. Brownish shading would be a Siamese Sable or Sable Point.


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you Bunnylady! So i have a question... the buck has a red tint to his eyes, sometimes you see it sometimes you dont, so would that still be considered dark eyes?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 27, 2016)

This is a pink eye.





If your buck's eyes are any other color, he is not a pointed white.

The red tint you are describing is sometimes referred to as a "ruby glow," there are several different genes that can cause that effect in colored rabbit eyes.


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

Got it! Thanks!!


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

_Congrats on the new liter. _


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks TAH!


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 30, 2016)

Eyes are opening! And the 2 white kits have red eyes! I'm surprised that I got red eyes out of this mix!!?? Maybe I shouldn't be surprised?? lol I'm just learning! I have to say I was hoping they wouldn't be red, seems to scare off some people.... 
So would they be considered REW's?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 30, 2016)

Most likely yes, they are REW's, though I would watch for hints of color on the tail and/or ear tips; there is still a chance they could be pointed whites. 

I've seen this sort of thing happen too many times to be surprised, but then, I know rabbit color genetics pretty well. Just looking at his color, I know that your buck has a REW gene; whether your doe does or not was the only question. Since you had babies with white coats, I knew they'd have red eyes, the only question is whether they will have completely white coats or whether the gene the doe is carrying is actually the gene for pointed white rather than REW.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 1, 2016)

Ok, thanks! So very interesting! Having someone experienced explaining color genetics is much easier to understand rather than reading about it, thank you so much @Bunnylady


----------



## MMWB (May 1, 2016)

Well, I don't know squat about colors and what not, but I do know you got a bunch of cute little ones.  Congrats!


----------



## DuckyLou (May 2, 2016)

Thank you @MMWB !!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2016)

With my French Lops I bred my broken cream to my broken Squirrel (blue chin) and I got two REWs and a Squirrel... Neither had REW in the pedigree so I think it is more common in shaded, recessive or dilute colors crossing. Although Chestnut to Chinchilla has produced REW in many Lops as well.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 2, 2016)

There are a bunch of genes that work together to produce rabbit colors, but Shaded, Pointed White (Himalayan), Chinchilla and REW all happen in the same place. The place in the rabbit genetic makeup where these genes occur is called the C locus, and they are known as the C-series. All rabbits have two C-genes, one they inherited from their mother, and one from the father. The most dominant gene in the series is the full color gene (C), the most recessive is the REW gene (c); chinchilla (cchd), shaded (cchl)and himi (ch) fall in between those extremes. They interact in rather strange ways - though the most dominant one is what you see, just how it looks depends on what it is paired with. Take the shaded gene, for example. Two copies of shaded (cchlcchl) is what is called a Seal - so dark brown it almost looks black, and even darker on the points. One copy of shaded, and one of Pointed White (cchlch) is a siamese sable. One copy of shaded, and one of REW (cchlc) is also a siamese sable, but the color on the body is a good bit lighter than that of the siamese sable with the Himi (Pointed White) gene. 

This buck is a Sable Point - that's like a Siamese Sable plus Tort. His body is very light; nearly white in color. He had to have a shaded gene to be a Sable Point, and to have virtually no shading on his body at all, he had to have a REW gene rather than a Himi gene as the other member of the pair. Just because he's a Sable Point, you know he must have either a REW or Pointed White gene (he couldn't be a Sable Point if he didn't have one or the other), because his body color is so light, you can be pretty sure that it's a REW gene.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 3, 2016)

Wow   Please don't ever leave us @Bunnylady !! I am totally impressed! Thank you so much for explaining that! 
I have bred him to a black Lionhead to get purebred babies this go around. She has a beautiful full skirt and her skirt looks blue... I'm anxious to see what comes of this pure batch of babies. Hopefully they will live, it will be her first litter so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

congratulations on those adorable balls of fluff!!!


----------



## DuckyLou (May 8, 2016)

MORE QUESTIONS!  Here are my 2 pointed somethings..... I don't know what to call them! Lol anyway they both have gorgeous blue eyes (they don't show up in the pictures) , will they stay that blue or is this just because they are babies and they will they change?


----------



## promiseacres (May 11, 2016)

a blue grey eye is acceptable in certain varieties. Bright blue is from the vienna gene. (Look up a blue eyed white for an example )


----------



## samssimonsays (May 11, 2016)

My frosted pearl had blue eyes, not ice blue but a darker blue. She was mostly white until she hit about 6 months old when her frosting came in.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 11, 2016)

Those babies are genetic dilutes (most likely Smoke Pearls). Dilute colors have blue-gray eyes. There is a gene that allows dilutes to have brown eyes, but that is a DQ. I have seen brown eyes on Blues and Blue Torts (mostly in Holland Lops), but I have never seen that happen in a shaded color like Smoke Pearl.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 11, 2016)

Here are some much better pictures, I think they are just so beautiful! Thank you so much for all of your replies! You have been so very helpful!!


----------



## DuckyLou (May 11, 2016)

Here's pictures of all of them just for fun


----------



## promiseacres (May 12, 2016)

so cute!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 12, 2016)

You have some beautiful little bunnies!


----------



## DuckyLou (May 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Gingerpool (Aug 26, 2017)

@Bunnylady I have seen a white coated polish with blue eyes it was unsettling to see a pure white rabbit without red eyes. Do you know why that rabbit could of had blue not red eyes?


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 26, 2017)

Gingerpool said:


> @Bunnylady I have seen a white coated polish with blue eyes it was unsettling to see a pure white rabbit without red eyes. Do you know why that rabbit could of had blue not red eyes?



Yes, that's a color called Blue-eyed White (BEW). It's caused by the Vienna gene. Vienna is weird; one copy gives you a colored rabbit with some areas of white that may almost look like a Dutch rabbit (called Vienna-Marked or VM). Two copies is a Blue-eyed White. VM may have brown eyes, blue eyes, or even one of each. A bit more unusual is a Vienna Carrier (VC); they are colored like normal but have the Vienna gene, and may give it to their offspring.


----------



## Gingerpool (Aug 26, 2017)

I've never heard of BEW before. Thanks for the explanation. I guess I do learn a new thing every day.


----------

